

State of TV: It All Comes Back to Content...With Some 'Big Buts' - jtoeman
https://www.linkedin.com/today/post/article/20140325121553-302586666-state-of-television-it-all-comes-back-to-content

======
jtoeman
As someone with 15 years experience building TV technology, my statement is:
this is a must-read for _anyone_ who wants to build, invest in, or otherwise
"play" in this space.

